# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Saint Barth Dental 2019

## StBarthDental

Dentists and their accompanying persons are invited to join us on Saint Barth for the 25th Anniversary meeting of Saint Barth Dental Association. 

The 2019 meeting will be held at the Capitanerie in Gustavia January 14-19. Our well renowned speaker, Jeffrey Horowitz will speak on 

*The Functional Triad for Restorative Success*Full program can be found here 

As soon as the hotels have their 2019 rates (around May 1), our registration form will be updated to reflect them, but dentists interested in renting villas should contact me now at info@saintbarthdental.com to book your preferred location.

----------

